# Invalid Access to Memory Location



## Deathlocke (Apr 2, 2009)

My son ran some program that he didn't know what he was doing and now there is no Network access. As far as I know this is what caused the problem, but I'm not certain. When I tried to reinstall the drivers an errors pops up stating that the drivers couldn't be installed due to "Invalid Access To Memory Location". The networking card is an Intel 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection Adapter. The Networking card is part of the Motherboard. I have the original drivers but they will not install due to the "Invalid Access To Memory Location". Anyhow my son went and bought a new networking card, and it gives the exact same error. I tried uninstalling the networking card in the device manager, but when the hardware is reinstalled, and the drivers are about to install it gives the same error. Can anyone please help the computer is a Dell XPS 420 with 6 gigs of RAM, an Intel Core 2 Quad CPU [email protected] Also in the Device Manager everything under the Heading Network Adapters has a Yellow Triangle with an Exclamation mark in it. I know that this means that there is an error somewhere. Any help will be greatly appreciated....I also want to add that when I checked the Netgear GA311 Network adapter card (this is the new card that my son bought)in the Device Manager it says This Device is not working properly because windows cannot load the drivers required for this device (code 31). I hope this helps Thanks again for any help that is offered. 
Last edited by Drothar; Today at 02:39 PM.​


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

remove the network card and lets work on the internal network adapter
can you try a system restore 
start>
programs>
accessories>
system tools>
system restore - choose a date before the program was run by your son - do you know aht the program was ?

what is the dell service tag number on a label on the PC


----------



## Deathlocke (Apr 2, 2009)

First of all I want to thank you for your quick reply. This is the very first thing that I tried to do when my son told me about the problem. Unfortuneatly for some odd reason there were no restore points, and yet the restore option is turned on. I really do not understand this other than to wonder if it is possible for a virus of some sort to disable the restore point option? I have since scanned the computer for viruses, but have not found any to speak of. So the being able to restore to an earlier time is not an option. Unless there is a way to find out if the restore points are somehow still located on the hard drive, but not visible for some reason?? Thanks again for your quick response to this problem..


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a recovery DVD or windows DVD ?

you could try a 
sfc /scannow

is this windows 7 PC

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/1538-sfc-scannow-command-system-file-checker.html


----------



## Deathlocke (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes I have the original recovery, and Windows DVD that came with the computer this where I actually got the original Drivers for the NIC card to begin with, but when I tried to install the drivers I received the Invalid Access to Memory Location error, and no originally it was running Vista, but I upgraded to Windows 7 Ultimate a year ago. I do have the original Windows 7 DVD also


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should be able to run sfc /scannow and with the windows 7 dvd installed - it should be able to copy across any corrupted windows files

i will be offline for a while now i'm afraid


----------



## Deathlocke (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you mean run the Scannow with the Windows 7 DVD in the DVD drive??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes


----------



## Deathlocke (Apr 2, 2009)

I am in the process of running the SFC scan right now. I have ran it several times, and it keeps saying that there were files that it was unable to repair so I keep running it. I am going to run the SFC scan with the Windows 7 DVD in the drive, and I will let you know what happens from here on. Thank you ever so much for everything if there is ever anything i can help you with my friend 
please let me know. I will keep you posted on the outcome.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

You need the windows DVD in order for the SFC command to find replacement files

To determine which files could not be repaired by the System File Checker tool, follow these steps:

NOTE: When SFC runs, it logs it's actions to the C:\WINDOWS\LOGS\CBS\CBS.LOG. You can find the specific SFC entries by searching for the [SR] tags in the log.

For how,to see only the SFC scan details in the CBS.LOG:

* Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

* In the command prompt, type
* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt * then press *Enter*

* Close the command prompt.

* Click on the sfcdetails.txt file that was just placed on your desktop to see the SFC scan details (ones with the [SR] tags) in the CBS.LOG.

* You can safely delete the sfcdetails.txt file afterwards if you like.

Reply back with the details in the log file.


----------

